# Decent CB and Antenna?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Short of the CB on my motorcycle that I only listen to on long trips for road and cop tips, I don't really know what much about them.. as far as what is good and what isn't.. 

I'd like something I can put in the truck for our trips back and forth to the farm... both for the speed traps, accident alerts and such.. and also in case we ever have problems.. a lot of areas we travel through don't have cell reception.. 

So, I'd like a fairly good raido, but not really expensive.. I've been looking around at antennas and seems that the K40 is one of the most popular... 

Is there radios out there that will scan all channels? I'd like it to also have NOAA ?

Ant help would be appreciated..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone know about this Uniden? Best price I've found for this model... 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Uniden-PC...0-Channel-CB-Radio-with-Weather-Alert/3922100


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This Cobra is another I was looking at.. has scanning and all 10 NOAA channels.. Anyone know about this unit?

http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-29-LX-40-Channel-Selectable/dp/B004RO3RBE


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got an older radio shack 40 channel programmable handheld. scans all 40, or just the few you pick. Cobra and uniden have very good models. I like the portable because I can also listen to the police and ambulance as well as NOAA in the house or the car. I've seen decent ones for around the $50 mark, great ones that do more than I can figure out for over $200.
Depends on you practical use.

Matt

PS radio reference dot com (I believe) has local frequencies for police and emergency vehicles. Only way we get news here.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Is there a truck stop near you? Some truck stops have people that well versed in cb radios. That is where I went to get my first one years ago.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been doing a whole lot of reading on other forums.. Kind of looking like the Cobra 29LX might be the ticket... Lots of mods possible... and even bone stock they seem to be pretty well regarded.. Found a few people that know radios that seem to like them with the K40 antenna, and also a dual firestick..


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Semi-steading, I've had a cb in every vehicle I've driven since the mid-60s. Over the years my vision changed and arthritis dulled the feeling in my fingertips. I gave up the tiny channel screen and all the fiddly-diddly knobs and switches.

I now run a Uniden Bearcat 980ssb with a Wilson 5000 antenna. Easy to operate, reception is clear as a bell, night vision is exceptional. I just wish I had done it sooner. 

Pricey, yes. But what's your family's life worth when you're doing 65 (+-) on a major highway in a dually hauling around 13ooo of live animals in a trailer? You don't want to have to take your attention away from the windshield to change channels or adjust squelch! Weather channel alerts on board.

Just my thoughts on the matter. Amazon has the best prices I've found. Hubs and sons also moved up to the 980 and are very satisfied! 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My family, friends and myself have had decent results with the 5 watt handheld Cobra HH38 WX ST.

I got mine through RadioShack badged as the Cobra Roadtrip packaged with an optional magnetic base external 12 inch rubber flex antenna for just under $100.

When in use for highway use the little rubber external antenna plugged onto the BNC gave me about a 10 mile range on the road.

When I use it for home use I connect it to a fiberglass mobile antenna I mounted on a piece of thin scrap steel tack welded to a 30 foot tall TV antenna pipe u bolted to my house as an antenna mast and I get about 20 to 25 mile viable radius in base station mode.

Often when I tire of the internet or during black outs in the area I set it on scan to see if any in my area are party lining on a particular channel.

After upgrading my vehicles to fiberglass mobile antennas, I found that the rubber external antenna works well with my uhf/vhf police band scanner.

The only mobile modifications I made to accommodate it was to bind the 12 volt outlet cord to the end of the coax that plugs into the antenna BNC to reduce wire tangle and in my prime use vehicles ran shielded battery direct power outlets to further reduce engine noises.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking at that HH38 earlier and thinking long and had about it... But I think even with something like a firestick it still may not get the range I'm hoping for.. I noticed too how heavy it's going to be with all the batteries in it... I was thinking it would be nice to get two of them for around the farm like when I go out hunting or mowing and need to get my wife.. but it just seems too heavy to carry on my belt... so that kind of pushed me back to a mount unit.. more range..

Doesn't mean I still may not think about one as a second radio, but I think for the first I need something a little beefier for the road and mountains...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm liking what I'm reading about the 980. Seems to be a little sturdier and more programmable radio than the Cobra 29..Gotta like the SSB too.. Something extra not on the Cobra.. 

I'm really leaning towards this one now.. Seems too like less problems out of the box compared to what I've read on the cobra 29.. another plus..


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Simi-steading, Cb's is my business. If you want a magnet mount antenna get Only the Wilson 1000 or the Stryker 5000(about the same price). The Wilson 1000 will talk just as far as the Wilson 5000(more expensive), do not let anyone Fool you and try to sell you the more expensive Wilson 5000. If you are going to stay under 3500 watts(cb has 4 out the box) the 1000 is ALL you need.

For a CB any will do. A $39 dollar Cobra 19 will talk just as far as a Cobra 29 or Uniden 68 etc out the box with a good antenna. The difference is if you have them Turned up. The little Cobra 19 will not turn up as much as a Cobra 25/29 say. A cobra 29 and 25 are equal in power after being turned up but the Cobra 29 has more features, like a built in SWR meter which helps to adjust your Swr's on your antenna.

The cobra HH38 is a good handheld and it has the ability to be converted to have 120 channels instead of 40. If you get the adapter to adapt it to a good antenna and plug it into the cig/lighter it will talk good. Using the rubber antenna that comes with it it will talk less than 2 miles to a good mobile set-up and probably no more than 1/2 mile to another handheld just like it. It to can be turned up and pluged into the cigarette lighter, hooked to a good mobile antenna and it will get out good, but not as good as a cobra 29/25 for instance.

I would stay away from the fancy digital Cb's they are pretty but all that fancy does not make them talk any better but they will tear up more and are more expensive to repair.

Again if you want a Good set-up using a Magnet mount, get the Wilson 1000 and If you want Plain, easy to operate, get a Cobra 25/29 LTD Or a Galaxy 919(my choice for around $100 40 ch radio) which is alot stronger radio than the Cobra 25/29 etc and close their price.. You will be happy. If you got any questions, feel free to ask. I have been selling and repairing CB's since the mid 1980's.

Note---When you read up and want to compare what has problems and etc, keep in mind if Cobra has sold 10,000 Cobra 29's to 500 Unidens 980's You are going to get More feedback problems from the one that has sold the most. I sure have nothing against anything Uniden Cobra, Connex. Ranger, Galaxy etc, etc, etc sells. I just like to educate a interested buyer on whats the best in the long run. There is No need in you Spending the Extra Cash on a SSB radio if you plan to Never use the SSB mode. SSB is a nice extra if you plan to use it.

Edited to add, the Wilson 1000 mag is a lot stronger antenna than the K40 mag. The Stryker 5000 is a copy of the Wilson 5000 so the Wilson 1000/5000 and Stryker 5000 are all equal in the distance they will get out. If you do not want a magnet mount, then the taller you are willing to get your antenna into the air---the better you will transmit and receive. 102" whip mounted as high as possible will get the most distance.

I do not want the SSB feature on a radio and if I was going to buy a CB Radio tomorrow, out of ALL the ones Made in the World, I would Buy a Galaxy 44hp which is what I have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

why no SSB?

I have an old radio shack that works well so when i use on that is what i use 

but I always thought SSB would be where it was , I could just never justify the cost


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like to have SSB just cause... a little DX'ing every now and then can be fun... No telling who you might talk to.. Also one more place to find information if the need was ever there..


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I'd like to have SSB just cause... a little DX'ing every now and then can be fun... No telling who you might talk to.. Also one more place to find information if the need was ever there..


Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it . Especially out in the hinterlands in the valleys and under the trees. And if you only want one antenna to use in house or on vehicle, then go ahead and get the 5000. I always feel better having options. And only God knows how much longer any of it will be available :yuck:

A power supply (and a backup) for in house and you're all set! :sing:

I have Great respect for commo pros. The above is just how I roll. JMHO, ymmv. Ya know?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> why no SSB?


With me, SSB is something I never use. The CB in my truck has SSB on it as well as alot of other features, but I still do not use SSB----only a few times have I talked on side band in 30+ years and have no desire to use it so any new CB I get does not have the SSB on it.

As far as DXing I have done all that I want to do on AM. I had rather talk local.

SSB will get you more miles than AM and SSB is good to have if you are planning to use it. Its getting harder to find a Local to chat with on AM much less on side band. Most of the truck drivers are on their cell phone any more so trying to talk with them is getting harder. Some of them only turn on their CB if there is a traffic problem/wreck /etc. But you can still find a rachet-jaw to chat with if you try long enough.

I sell the Wilson antenna's and I never try to talk a a guy into buying a Wilson 5000 over a 1000 unless the guy is running several thousand watts. Buying a 5000 is a over-kill for a bare-foot radio or even a few hundred watts. The 5000 will not talk a foot farther, they take the same stinger in each. The 5000 will handle more power. Just for info---I had a Guy to buy a 5000(against my recommendation) and he put it on his truck before leaving and he fried the 5000 in less than 10 miles. He was running 6500 watts.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if I want to talk I turn on the FT8800 and bring up 2m and 70 cm at the same time. 

but CB 19 is good to find out what lane i need to be in in 3 miles , however even if i am in the correct lane it doesn't help me much when everyone flies by and cuts in at the very end


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Fire-man
I have two PDC 600 CB radio/antenna tuning boxes with the three dials on the front. Is there still any desire or need for these for tuning CB's or did they go the way of DOS and the dinosaur ??
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Aren't those SWR meters? if so, yep, they still have use.. matter a fact I'm probably going to get a cheap SWR meter to tune my antenna.. .I keep reading the built in SWR meters on the radios are typically way off..


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Ohio Rusty said:


> Hey Fire-man
> I have two PDC 600 CB radio/antenna tuning boxes with the three dials on the front. Is there still any desire or need for these for tuning CB's or did they go the way of DOS and the dinosaur ??
> Ohio Rusty ><>


PDC 600 are for testing/checking swr's, watts and mod. Sure they are used alot. I used my PDC 600 twice just this afternoon outside the shop, checking/setting swr's.


----------

